# unresolved links in ati drivers

## Postolka

Hi, I just installed Gentoo but ati-drivers doesn't seem to work

Here's my Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux postolka 2.6.11.10 #1 Mon Jun 13 17:15:23 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 13 June 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 13 19:23:14 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1462,5700 rev c1 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1462,5700 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1462,570c rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1462,5700 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev c1 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,5961 card 174b,7c11 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,5941 card 174b,7c10 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV280 [Radeon 9200] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/27, 0xe9000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc unknown chipset (0x5941) rev 1, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xe9010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd7ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xea002000 - 0xea002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xea004000 - 0xea004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea003000 - 0xea003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xea002000 - 0xea002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xea004000 - 0xea004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xea003000 - 0xea003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [6] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea002000 - 0xea002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xea004000 - 0xea004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xea003000 - 0xea003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXLastContext

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 6.8.0, module version = 8.14.13

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:

   RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE (RV250 4967),

   MOBILITY FireGL 9000 (M9 4C64), MOBILITY RADEON 9000 (M9 4C66),

   RADEON 9000 PRO (D9 4C67), RADEON 9250 (RV280 5960),

   RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961), RADEON 9200 SE (RV280 5964),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C61), MOBILITY RADEON 9200 (M9+ 5C63),

   FireGL 8800 (R200 5148), RADEON 8500 (R200 514C),

   RADEON 9100 (R200 514D), RADEON 8500 AIW (R200 4242),

   RADEON 9600 (RV350 4150), RADEON 9600 SE (RV350 4151),

   RADEON 9600 PRO (RV360 4152),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9600/9700 (M10/M11 4E50), RADEON 9500 (R300 4144),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4146), FireGL Z1 (R300 4147),

   RADEON 9700 PRO (R300 4E44), RADEON 9500 PRO/9700 (R300 4E45),

   RADEON 9600 TX (R300 4E46), FireGL X1 (R300 4E47),

   RADEON 9800 SE (R350 4148), RADEON 9550 (RV350 4153),

   FireGL T2 (RV350 4154), RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48),

   RADEON 9800 (R350 4E49), RADEON 9800 XT (R360 4E4A),

   FireGL X2-256/X2-256t (R350 4E4B),

   MOBILITY FireGL T2/T2e (M10/M11 4E54), RADEON X300 (RV370 5B60),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 5B62), FireGL V3100 (RV370 5B64),

   MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 5460), MOBILITY FireGL V3100 (M22 5464),

   RADEON X600 (RV380 3E50), FireGL V3200 (RV380 3E54),

   MOBILITY RADEON X600 (M24 3150), MOBILITY RADEON X300 (M22 3152),

   MOBILITY FireGL V3200 (M24 3154), RADEON X800 (R420 4A48),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R420 4A49), RADEON X800 SE (R420 4A4A),

   RADEON X800 XT (R420 4A4B), RADEON X800 (R420 4A4C),

   FireGL X3-256 (R420 4A4D), MOBILITY RADEON 9800 (M18 4A4E),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R420 4A50), RADEON X800 (R423 5548),

   RADEON X800 PRO (R423 5549),

   RADEON X800 XT Platinum Edition (R423 554A),

   RADEON X800 SE (R423 554B), RADEON X800 XT (R423 5D57),

   FireGL V7100 (R423 5550), FireGL V5100 (R423 5551),

   MOBILITY RADEON X800 XT (M28 5D48), MOBILITY FireGL V5100 (M28 5D49),

   RADEON X800 XL (R430 554D), RADEON X800 (R430 554F),

   RADEON X850 XT Platinum Edition (R480 5D4D),

   RADEON X850 PRO (R480 5D4F), RADEON X850 XT (R480 5D52),

   MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564A), MOBILITY FireGL V5000 (M26 564B),

   FireGL V5000 (RV410 5E48), FireGL V3300 (RV410 5E49),

   RADEON X700 XT (RV410 5E4A), RADEON X700 PRO (RV410 5E4B),

   RADEON X700 SE (RV410 5E4C), RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4D),

   RADEON X700 (RV410 5E4F), MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5652),

   MOBILITY RADEON X700 (M26 5653), RADEON 9100 IGP (RS300 5834),

   RADEON 9000 PRO/9100 PRO IGP (RS350 7834),

   MOBILITY RADEON 9000/9100 IGP (RS300M 5835)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9200 (RV280 5961) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea002000 - 0xea002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xea004000 - 0xea004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xea003000 - 0xea003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x8285530

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea002000 - 0xea002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xea001000 - 0xea001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xea004000 - 0xea004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xea003000 - 0xea003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xe9000000 - 0xe900ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xe9010000 - 0xe901ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e87f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [26] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [27] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [R200PreInit] === begin, [s]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Required symbol vgaHWFreeHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWGetHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86CreateI2CBusRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86I2CBusInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86InitInt10 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86FreeInt10 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbPictureInit from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWSave from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWFreeHWRec from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWLock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol vgaHWGetIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWUnlock from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol vgaHWRestore from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_CheckMagic from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86PrintEDID from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol xf86DoEDID_DDC2 from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_QueryHwCaps from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDeviceInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocMemBufferFromTop from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_GetMemInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AllocCache from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_InitPCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_FreePCIe from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmAddMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmMap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Required symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmUnmap from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol firegl_AGPAcquire from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpGetMode from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpVendorId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpDeviceId from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpRelease from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpEnable from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpSize from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol drmAgpBase from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol DRIGetDrawableInfo from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAACheckTileReducibility from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetScreenIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol XAAGetPixmapIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Symbol fbGetWinPrivateIndex from module /usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o is unresolved!

Fatal server error:

Some required symbols were unresolved

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

and here is my xorg.conf (only parts related to graphics):

```

# File: xorg.conf

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Technologies, a substitute for xf86config.

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

...

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset     "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver      "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# installed.

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

I tried compile support for ati divers directly to kernel and as module as well but nothing works.

----------

## Sith_Happens

 *Postolka wrote:*   

> I tried compile support for ati divers directly to kernel and as module as well but nothing works.

 The Radeon framebuffer in the kernel and the fglrx module are two entirely different things.  My best suggestion would be to try and build your xorg.conf with fglrxconfig and see if that fixes the problem.  I was having a simaler problem and fixed it this way.

----------

## codergeek42

The 5961 ChipID is a Radeon 9200, which is fully supported by X.org's native radeon driver and the open-source DRI. If you want, please try the steps I posted here to use the X.org drivers.

----------

## Postolka

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> The 5961 ChipID is a Radeon 9200, which is fully supported by X.org's native radeon driver and the open-source DRI. If you want, please try the steps I posted here to use the X.org drivers.

 

I installed X.org driver exactly by the steps from your link, but it writes error when loading glx:

```

...

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

dlopen: /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXLastContext

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 7)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

...
```

Gui starts up, but i have no acceleration  :Sad: .

----------

## Postolka

 *Sith_Happens wrote:*   

>  *Postolka wrote:*   I tried compile support for ati divers directly to kernel and as module as well but nothing works. The Radeon framebuffer in the kernel and the fglrx module are two entirely different things.  My best suggestion would be to try and build your xorg.conf with fglrxconfig and see if that fixes the problem.  I was having a simaler problem and fixed it this way.

 

...I used xorg.conf generated by fglrxconfig.

----------

## codergeek42

Did you have the "opengl" USE flag set when you installed xorg-x11? If not please try adding that to your USE variable in /etc/make.conf and re-emerging xorg-x11. Then  run `opengl-update xorg-x11` and restart your X server.

----------

## Postolka

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> Did you have the "opengl" USE flag set when you installed xorg-x11? If not please try adding that to your USE variable in /etc/make.conf and re-emerging xorg-x11. Then  run `opengl-update xorg-x11` and restart your X server.

 

It seems this is the catch. I used ufed to set up USE flags, but it doesn't work for 'opengl' flag in my system :-/, ...strange, i must check other flags. 

It showed opengl flag in ufed, but it wasn't set in /etc/make.conf. 

ps. sorry about poor english.

----------

## Postolka

I recompiled X11 with opengl support, but errors are still the same  :Sad: .

----------

## llNeOll

I have the exact same problem here. Is it working for you now?

Are u using an AMD64 CPU ?

My Radeon is a 9600/9700 Monility.

----------

## llNeOll

Sorry i would say 9700/9600 Mobility

----------

## Postolka

I am using ATI Radeon 9700 - no mobility, and AMD Athlon XP.

----------

## Specialized

The ati-drivers don't work with the dlloader use-flag. If you have it set, I would try it without.

----------

## taskara

I'm having the same problem, when I try and startx it errors saying

```
load module "Glcore" (module does not exist) - I think this is ok               

load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 0)                 

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so: undefined symbol:           

__glXActiveScreens                                                              

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so                  

(EE) failed to load modules "fglrx" (loader failed, 0)                          

                                                                                

Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so                       

Failed to load modules "fglrx" (loader failed, 7)                               

No drivers available.
```

Does anyone have any ideas about this?

I am using gcc 3.4.1 with Xorg 7 (compiled with fglrx support), with 8.22.5 driver..

Cheers

-c

----------

## taskara

Solved my problem.

My issue was that libglx couldn't load submodule libGLcore.so, because I had removed the link.

ATi drivers to not use libGLcore (/usr/lib/libGlcore.so) but use the submodule for libxgl (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so).

Cheers,

-c

----------

## taskara

Solved my problem.

My issue was that libglx couldn't load submodule libGLcore.so, because I had removed the link.

ATi drivers to not use libGLcore (/usr/lib/libGlcore.so) but use the submodule for libxgl (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so).

Cheers,

-c

----------

